# ALIEN X



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Can ya'll give me any opinions on ALIEN X bows or Rytera bows in general?

Thanks, Pecos


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 26, 2010)

Never seen or touched one personally but they are owned by Martin Archery which is a plus. I own a Martin and their customer service department is outstanding. They are great bows from what I understand, they look sweet.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks DBS. I read Nugents article in the latest Texas Fish and Game and decided I need to learn how to hunt with a bow.

Pecos


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 26, 2010)

Bowhunting is addictive. Gun hunting is not much fun to me anymore, but I still do it if the wind is wrong for my set-ups or I am tight on time. I hunt in E. Texas, opening day of gun season I had my bow in my hand. 

Bow hunting requires much more patience and attention to details. All of the modern archery equipment is good. Start out with a beginner bow like the Martin Bengal or something in that price range. Save yourself a little money for stands and camo. Getting the deer in range is the real challenge and the key to success. Once you played the game awhile, I would look at some of the high-end bows.

Being new, look for bows with a brace height greater than 7" and longer axle-to-axle heights. They are typically more forgiving and easier to shoot.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

This bow was just reviewed in the latest Peterson's Bowhunting magazine. Seems like a good bow. Good speed for a moderate brace height and it is made by Martin.


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

I own a couple Alien X's and IMHO they are the best bow on the market. I don't think you will find a smoother drawing speed bow out there. As mentioned they are owned by Martin which is always a plus with their great customer service. I tried all the new bows from Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, Strothers, PSE, etc. and to me it was an easy choice. I did not get to shoot Bowtech's new Destroyer until recently, and I have to say that is a fine bow as well. My advice would be just get your hands on as many as you can before you buy. I am in San Antonio, you are welcome to shoot mine anytime.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Alien X*

As Japper said, The alien X is a pretty smooth draw for a speed bow. I shot it along with a couple others while searching for a new bow a couple months back. I remember shootin the Alien and thinking about how nice the draw and shot were. I was shooting without a sight and was still making pretty good groups just by eye.

It is def. a good bow IMO and was one of the top 3 on my list. You need to shoot one for yourself to feel what its like... It wont disappoint.


----------

